# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Inside the Imagination of Guillermo del Toro - Crave Online

## Dream Guide Team

*Inside the Imagination of Guillermo del Toro**Crave Online*With a downright chilling vision for the macabre, del Toro developed the idea for the Pan-like creature in the extraordinary Spanish film Pan's Labyrinth based on what he calls a moment of *lucid dreaming* as a child. He imagined seeing a faun, *...***

----------

